
Google Opens Up Internal Speed Tool To Developers - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/04/google-opens-up-internal-speed-tool-to-the-public/
======
jonknee
Why link to TechCrunch when they add nothing to the story?

<http://code.google.com/speed/page-speed/>

------
lyime
It looks really useful. Much more than Yslow, and Yslow is great too.

I posted an example <http://dodeja.posterous.com/762803>

It even gives images that are optimized and JS that is minified. Developers <3
Google

